# crystallization of mdma



## Gusfring (Dec 5, 2022)

just wondering the best and quickest way to evaporate solvents to create big crystal growth, thanks


----------



## G.Patton

Rotary evaporator


----------



## Curiousonion

The slower you go the larger the crystals, so best way is too keep it at room temp overnight (25c+) then move to fridge for 4-5 hours then to freezer over night.
This is the method for ipa method which gives ultra pure crystals.


----------



## Gusfring

thanks for the reply appreciate it a lot



Curiousonion said:


> The slower you go the larger the crystals, so best way is too keep it at room temp overnight (25c+) then move to fridge for 4-5 hours then to freezer over night.
> This is the method for ipa method which gives ultra pure crystals.



Curiousonion


----------

